# Öffenlicher Bereich > Expat Forum / Auswanderer > Hausbau in Thailand >  hausbau mit anpacken
hallo gemeinde 
wer hat von euch selbst mit angepackt beim bauen und mit wieviel pro m2 muß mann ungefähr rechnen ? ortsübliche baustoffe , kein stelzenhaus notwendig , boden verfestigt und auch keine hochwassergefahr . wasser und stromanschluß vorhanden .
südlich von korat , d. h. kurze wege zur materialbeschaffung .
100 m2 stell ich mir so vor terasse 20 m2 mitgerechnet , also wohnfläche um die 80 m2 .
vielen dank 
El

kein blaudach   ::

----------


## isaanfan

Es lohnt einfach nicht! Stecke diese Zeit lieber in "selbst überwacht" (falls Du Ahnung hast) anstatt in "selbst angepackt"! Du bist nicht in Deutschland, wo Du bei den *Stunden*löhnen der Bauarbeiter hier* 2* Arbeiter gut *2 Tage* beschäftigen kannst.

isaanfan

----------


## schiene

Sich da auf einen Preis festzulegen wäre zu einfach.Die Unterschiede bei Kauf von Materialien,deren Qualität,welche Kabel für Elektrik,wie Arbeitet das Bauteam u.v.a.spielen dabei eine große Rolle.
Bei Ortsüblichen Preisen,ohne Einrichtung und Aircon musst du etwa 25-35 Tausend Euro für deine geplante Größe  rechnen um etwas vernünftiges zu bekommen.
Es geht auch billiger aber da mußt du dann schon abstriche bei der Qualität machen.
Nach oben gibts natürlch keine Grenze.  :cool:

----------


## chauat

Meine Küche habe ich mit Hilfe selbst gebaut.
Auch sonst wird viel von mir gemacht und geschraubt und es macht ja schließlich auch Spaß!
Das kühle Bier darf natürlich nicht fehlen!!   ::   ::  

Gruß
Martin 

Ps: Bei Steckdosen nicht das billige zeug kaufen sonst wird es schnell mal richtig Heiß im Haus!   ::

----------


## isaanfan

Ja, wo ist er denn der TS? Interessieren ihn die Antworten nicht?  ::  

isaanfan

----------

